# joining 1/4" stock?



## mayday3374 (Feb 29, 2008)

simple question here, i need a piece of 1/4" thick stock to make a panel for the back of a wine cabinet. i can only get it in 8" width so i will need to join 2 pieces together to give me the 15" width i need. is a simple glue joint strong enough to hold the 2 pieces together? or do i need to reinforce the joint somehow? i have used biscuits to join 3/4 board, but obviously this wont work in this case and i have no other ideas. i will be using titebond iii for my glue up unless somebody recommends something different. thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If I had a choice, I would use a piece of hardboard or plywood 1/8" to 1/4" thick and glue up the pieces to the board and each other.

Or, you could use a lapping type joint as pictured below, which may leave the whole panel an all wood panel, but not as structural as glued on a substrate.
.


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Joining 1/4 " boards*

I think it depends on what the purpose of the panel is. 

If what you are doing is a panel in a frame where all you are doing is filling the space, then I would think a but joint would work fine. 

If it is structural at all, then I would agree that plywood or something like that would be a lot better.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

It kinda sounds like your trying to make the back of this cabinet. If so and the back will be against a wall you can reinforce the but joint with some white glue and fabric. Kinda like making a tambor. You could even glue a piece of 1/4" plywood lapping the joint on the back side. Either of these will strengthen the butt joint.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

All true enough. However, I have done this, and it does work to glue 1/4" panels up for a back. You need to make sure your edges are jointed straight, and when you clamp them up, they will want to buckle, so you need to have a way to hold them flat while they clamp up. Also, not too much clamping pressure. It is not the ideal, but in answer to your question, yes, it will work, if your joints are good.


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Jointing 1/4 panel*

I just made a wider panel out of resawn 1/4 walnut for frame and panel sides and back. I jointed them on my table saw and clamped them together across the width. then used spring clamps to keep them from buckling. 

If that doesn't give you enough support, you could make the panels a little longer and clamp a piece of scrap cross ways to prevent buckling.

Inelegant but it works.

Domer


----------



## Jeremy E (Oct 30, 2006)

You could make your panel a bit thicker, then rabbet the edges to fit the 1/4" groove on at the back of your case...


----------



## morgid (Apr 1, 2008)

MinConst said:


> It kinda sounds like your trying to make the back of this cabinet. If so and the back will be against a wall you can reinforce the but joint with some white glue and fabric. Kinda like making a tambor. You could even glue a piece of 1/4" plywood lapping the joint on the back side. Either of these will strengthen the butt joint.


I agree:thumbsup:


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Ir you`re using solid wood as a pannel...use a tung and groove. Get a thin curf blade... plow a slot 3/8"s deep...then use a 3/8" rabbit bit... set to propper depth depending on the thin curf plow. Glue and clamp...sand while wet.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Sand with a flat block!


----------



## top (Mar 24, 2008)

i did it the way jeremy e was saying thicker panel and rabbit the edges by the way what type of wood you are useing


----------



## gary696 (Apr 10, 2008)

mayday3374 said:


> simple question here, i need a piece of 1/4" thick stock to make a panel for the back of a wine cabinet. i can only get it in 8" width so i will need to join 2 pieces together to give me the 15" width i need. is a simple glue joint strong enough to hold the 2 pieces together? or do i need to reinforce the joint somehow? i have used biscuits to join 3/4 board, but obviously this wont work in this case and i have no other ideas. i will be using titebond iii for my glue up unless somebody recommends something different. thanks


If the edges are well prepared, glue alone will be sufficient. Modern glues can produce joints that are stronger than the wood stock itself.


----------

